# What SPS really stands out for you?



## mattdean

I'm restocking the tank now with corals. I am going to put less corals than before (I had over 100 once) to give them room to grow, but only want really visually striking ones. I could care less about names and how rare they are, just how they look.

So far, I know I will be putting the following:

Strawberry Shortcake
Blue Tort
Red Planet
Fire Ice Orange Digitata
Green Slimer 
Red Convexa Acro


I want really colourful, bright and striking pieces. Pinks and oranges are our favourites, but want to get some ideas before I go crazy.

So....I'm open to suggestions and would appreciate seeing pics, so i know exactly which ones you are suggesting. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crayon

No pics, but I really like the way encrusting montis just kinda show up everywhere. Especially around the base of acros. And especially the really bright ones. Maybe a sunburst?


----------



## explor3r

I would add Montipora Setosa that is one of the brightest red around and of course if you like Orange you must have Sunset Monti..

Im sure you know what it looks like but here you are...


----------



## mattdean

Cool! I love the sunset monti idea. I've had monti caps before, but found they just got too big. A setosa would be nice too!


----------



## fesso clown

The sunset is an encrusting monti. You can limit its growth. it is one of my favourites! Why stop there though you may as well try to find Reverse Sunset monti for the pair! 








I also really like rainbow monti


----------



## Marz

Whoa, love the rainbow!
I have a palmers blue milli that I love (may be boring to some though)


----------



## mattdean

My only apprehension with encrusting corals is controlling their growth. I have a meteor shower cyphastrea that took over half a rock a grew over my Ricardians. So want to avoid that again. 

That being said. Those are sweet looking pieces. This is what I wanted to see. Great colours. Keep them comin!


----------



## altcharacter

If you want to stop a Monti from growing just break a piece off. That is why half of Toronto now owns poker star months 

Its fairly easy to cull them with a razor blade or even your fingers.


----------



## mattdean

Marz said:


> Whoa, love the rainbow!
> I have a palmers blue milli that I love (may be boring to some though)


That's a nice mili. I had one of those when I first started. It would be a good contrast between two lighter pieces.


----------



## Flexin5

I think with sps a setosa is a staple, it's easy to grow, grows fast for sps, and the color is just eye catching.


----------



## Marz

Love the setosa!


----------



## mattdean

For sure. setosa was one of the ones on my list. 

I went onto Mad Jelly Corals and added up the frags I would like. I was over $600 when i was finished!  They have great stuff and the corals that brought me a good buck when trading in were from them.


----------



## Marz

I think my very first corals were from Mad Jelly and Fragbox.

This has been a great thread for me mattdean as I am getting some ideas


----------



## NovaRaven

A good grower for me is my Ultimate Bonsai. It leaps out with the purple base and then the green polyps. As for pinks, a good candidate that I can suggest is a pink matrix which has also been a good grower for me!


----------



## goobafish

I picked up a frag of this, and got to see the mother colony last night, absolutely loved how it looks. Its a very striking contrast under the right light.



Also a big fan of Pretty in Pink.


----------



## teemee

goobafish said:


> I picked up a frag of this, and got to see the mother colony last night, absolutely loved how it looks. Its a very striking contrast under the right light.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a big fan of Pretty in Pink.


Nice, is it Tubb's stellata?


----------



## Tristan

These are two of my favourites

Vivids Rainbow Delight



Red Diablo


----------



## RKLion

Tristan said:


> These are two of my favourites
> 
> Vivids Rainbow Delight
> 
> 
> 
> Red Diablo


Nice growth on both. I like the RR Red Diablo quite a bit also.


----------



## goobafish

teemee said:


> Nice, is it Tubb's stellata?


I am not sure how the naming works quite yet . I was told by the owner of the colony that it was imported by RRJP, and is called Reef Raft Stellata Monti, looks the same as Tubb's when I looked online. I love the contrast.


----------



## Flexin5

if I had to pick ONE favourite sps it would have to be strawberry shortcake that's colored up nicely. I keep loosing them but it's one that I feel I have to get right.










tie for second would be tyree pink lemonaide and this other unknown one that I have.


----------



## mattdean

Yeah, these are what I'm talking about! LOVE the rainbow. I would so like to get one of those in the tank.


----------



## Tristan

mattdean said:


> Yeah, these are what I'm talking about! LOVE the rainbow. I would so like to get one of those in the tank.


Should I cut you little nub and start growing it for you?


----------



## Marz

mattdean said:


> Yeah, these are what I'm talking about! LOVE the rainbow. I would so like to get one of those in the tank.


Agreed these are really nice!


----------



## mattdean

Tristan said:


> Should I cut you little nub and start growing it for you?


OMG yes!!! I would love that. Mucho appreciato!


----------



## mattdean

Picked up a striking SPS from Coral Reef Shop today.

here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic! It really stands out in the tank


----------



## Marz

mattdean said:


> Picked up a striking SPS from Coral Reef Shop today.
> 
> here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic! It really stands out in the tank


That looks like an awesome piece! congrats. The contrast must be really nice.
It looks like a fair size as well.


----------



## fesso clown

mattdean said:


> Picked up a striking SPS from Coral Reef Shop today.
> 
> here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic! It really stands out in the tank


Wow, outstanding! 
May I be first in line when youre ready to frag it? Perhaps a trade for "needle in the haystack" when mine is ready....won't be for a while though...


----------



## mattdean

Sure thing Fesso. Shouldn't be more than a year before I have to trim it down. It about 3.5 inches in diameter now. I like to get corals about half that size, but the colours and shape were too perfect to pass up.


----------



## fesso clown

Yup, that was a nice find. A year sounds good.


----------



## Mikeylikes

mattdean said:


> Picked up a striking SPS from Coral Reef Shop today.
> 
> here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic! It really stands out in the tank


awesome find there ! Put me on the list for a frag as well  !


----------



## TBemba

mattdean said:


> Picked up a striking SPS from Coral Reef Shop today.
> 
> here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic! It really stands out in the tank


What type of SPS is it?

It looks great, so are you going to cut it into a dozen pieces ?


----------



## mattdean

TBemba said:


> What type of SPS is it?
> 
> It looks great, so are you going to cut it into a dozen pieces ?


I honestly don't know what type it is.

No way am I cutting it up! I'm not in this to frag and sell corals. I am only interested in a stellar tank


----------



## NovaRaven

mattdean said:


> I honestly don't know what type it is.
> 
> No way am I cutting it up! I'm not in this to frag and sell corals. I am only interested in a stellar tank


It looks like an Ultimate Bonsai, but I could be wrong. I only say that cuz I have a piece that looks almost EXACTLY like the one in the pic.. good find!


----------



## Flexin5

whatever is is /droolllll


----------



## TBemba

mattdean said:


> I honestly don't know what type it is.
> 
> No way am I cutting it up! I'm not in this to frag and sell corals. I am only interested in a stellar tank


Good!

But if a piece happens to break off while your cleaning or something......


----------



## NovaRaven

Flexin5 said:


> whatever is is /droolllll


Omg... what is that???? Wooooow!


----------



## RKLion

NovaRaven said:


> Omg... what is that???? Wooooow!


I would say it won't keep that colour. It's really nice but looks stressed and white corals photoshops quite a bit.


----------



## RKLion

mattdean said:


> I honestly don't know what type it is.
> 
> No way am I cutting it up! I'm not in this to frag and sell corals. I am only interested in a stellar tank


Nice pick up congrats!


----------



## Rappyfly

saw that on last saturday and decide not to pick it up, wondering if my tank can keep the color. let us know how is it doing in your system.


----------



## teemee

Rappyfly said:


> saw that on last saturday and decide not to pick it up, wondering if my tank can keep the color. let us know how is it doing in your system.


may i ask where you saw it? the pic is from europe...


----------

